# Molded dash kit, wood steering wheel for 02-03 Altima...



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

They look very nice, check this out:

http://207.44.140.6/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=78698
http://207.44.140.6/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=78124


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

PhilGood said:


> *They look very nice, check this out:
> 
> http://207.44.140.6/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=78698
> http://207.44.140.6/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=78124 *


Very Interesting. The wood on the dash looks good. I also like the two tone leather seats. I`m not that fond of the wood/leather wraped steering wheel though. I suppose I would get used to it. Nice Pics...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Fake wood looks like fake wood...Looks bad on a black interior too


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

www.exoticwooddash.com makes them in real wood, and they're cheaper. I've been thinking about this, but haven't quite convinced myself yet.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The fit on this "molded" kit is better than the other kits I've seen to date.

I might just go with the limited OEM version.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

Nice but pricey! I got a 40pcs dash kit for $210 shipped!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I love how it says Altima. The steering wheel looks good, but something needs to be done to the middle part IMO...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *I love how it says Altima. The steering wheel looks good, but something needs to be done to the middle part IMO... *


Yeh I agree; problem is the airbag and I don`t mean the lady in the passenger seat....


----------

